# SS 21.12.04 - Berkeley #2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
Lennox Berkeley (1903-1989)*

*Symphony no. 2*

I. Lento - Allegro
II. Allegro vivace
III. Lento
IV. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week British composer Lennox Berkeley is up with his Symphony no. 2. Written in 1958 the first performance was conducted by Andrzej Panufnik. Berkeley did revise the symphony in 1976 for the first recording. Berkeley was a master craftsman which shows quite well in this wonderful piece which at times is piquant and tuneful and at other times serious and introspective. There are at least two recordings of the work with Hickox and the BBC below giving a masterful reading.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Super choice!

I'm definitely going to give this one a go this weekend, it's been a long time since I listened to this symphony by a decidedly underrated and ignored British composer.

I'll dig out my CDs.

The 1976 revision on Chandos - BBC Symphony Orchestra of Wales conducted by the late great Richard Hickox.

And the Lyrita release (down the years I think I may have bought every single Lyrita CD!).

London Philharmonic Orchestra (also 1976 revision), conducted by Nicholas Braithwaite.

In my humble opinion the LPO/Braithwaite performance is far superior and the sound quality is incredible (recorded in 1976, London's Kingsway Hall).


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`ll be listening to the one with Hickox and BBC NOW.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Berkeley - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Norman Del Mar, Nicholas Braithwaite

I join in with Henry's choice.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with the Lyrita version as per above
Another solid British composer sadly little known


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

BBC National Orchestra of Wales under Hickox on Chandos for me (from CD).


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I have the Lyrita recording somewhere as a download, will give that a listen. I don't think I have listened to this more than once, so perhaps it's about time I gave it another spin.....(can you give a download "a spin"??)


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> BBC National Orchestra of Wales under Hickox on Chandos for me (from CD).


Never heard Mr. Berkely, but now I will. Hickox for me also


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

CnC Bartok said:


> I have the Lyrita recording somewhere as a download, will give that a listen. I don't think I have listened to this more than once, so perhaps it's about time I gave it another spin.....(can you give a download "a spin"??)


You can turn your head very fast while listening.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

CnC Bartok said:


> I have the Lyrita recording somewhere as a download, will give that a listen. I don't think I have listened to this more than once, so perhaps it's about time I gave it another spin.....(can you give a download "a spin"??)


Unless you have a solid state hard drive then I would imagine your hard drive will spin - so a yes from me!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have just listened to the Lyrita recording - my first time hearing this symphony. Whilst having nothing overtly exciting or easily memorable I am of the opinion that this Symphony will reveal its treasures with repeated listens - in my view works such as this can be the most rewarding long term.

A nice discovery.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I've just finished listening to the Hickox and Braithwaite Berkeley 2 (twice, back to back). I must say they are both splendid performances and it's a shame that there are no other recordings to compare them with.

I still prefer the Braithwaite over the Hickox, the broader reading being more to my taste (but I do feel he lags in a couple of places).

Hickox doesn't feel rushed, but I can'r help feeling he misses some of the gravity of the third movement Lento.

The Lyrita sound quality sounds better to me (although I am quite biased towards Lyrita on all matters!). I quite often have a preference for older analogue recordings anyway.

The Chandos sound quality is very good, and I've noticed that I have about 7 of the Lennox Berkeley Chandos releases on my shelf and I'm not sure why don't listen to them more often.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> BBC National Orchestra of Wales under Hickox on Chandos for me (from CD).


Yeah I went with this too. I'm familiar with his quartets but have never heard this. Sounded OK if unspectacular.


----------

